# "Commander discusses the future of the Canadian Army"



## The Bread Guy (15 Feb 2014)

A few tea leaves to read via the Army Info-machine:


> After six months as Canadian Army Commander, and having recently toured all of the Army divisions, including the deployment in the Philippines and new Army capabilities, Lieutenant-General Marquis Hainse talks about the future of the Canadian Army.
> 
> _*You recently toured all the Army Divisions across Canada. What are your impressions from your visits?*_
> 
> ...


----------



## Journeyman (15 Feb 2014)

OK, I admit I'm baffled.  I see no reason for that to have been published.  While it demonstrates the Commander's grasp of buzzwords, it tells us absolutely nothing substantive about the Army's future.  It certainly contains nothing that justifies it being called "news."

The only_ possible _reason I can see for it -- and I'm grasping at straws here -- is a PAO needed something..._anything_....to pad their PER brag sheet.

       :dunno:


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (15 Feb 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> OK, I admit I'm baffled.  I see no reason for that to have been published.  While it demonstrates the Commander's grasp of buzzwords, it tells us absolutely nothing substantive about the Army's future.  It certainly contains nothing that justifies it being called "news."
> 
> The only_ possible _reason I can see for it -- and I'm grasping at straws here -- is a PAO needed something..._anything_....to pad their PER brag sheet.
> 
> :dunno:


----------



## trustnoone73 (24 Feb 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> ....  While it demonstrates the Commander's grasp of buzzwords, it tells us absolutely nothing substantive about the Army's future. ...."



Agreed!  I'm glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## KerryBlue (25 Feb 2014)

I honestly thought I was reading a duffelblog piece.....

http://www.duffelblog.com/2012/08/ask-a-public-affairs-officer-ep-1/#!xvxxN

http://www.duffelblog.com/2012/10/ask-a-public-affairs-officer-ep-2/#!xvxSA


----------



## Lightguns (25 Feb 2014)

I wonder if he will become a conservative advisor..........


----------



## Towards_the_gap (25 Feb 2014)

Another example of how C.F. news is just a modern Pravda


----------



## Haggis (25 Feb 2014)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Another example of how C.F. news is just a modern Pravda



That's C.*A*.F.  Get your buzzwords right!


----------



## sandyson (25 Feb 2014)

I wonder if these generals have any idea how ludicrous they sound; and they do it in public.  :'(


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Feb 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> The only_ possible _reason I can see for it -- and I'm grasping at straws here -- is a PAO needed something..._anything_....to pad their PER brag sheet.
> 
> :dunno:


Or an Army commander thinking what he had to say was "news"?


----------

